#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Bethesda Confirmed Elder Scrolls 6 !!!

## Assassin

At the Bethesda E3 2018 press conference, the publisher announced the next game in the Elder Scrolls: *The Elder Scrolls VI* series. The announcement followed Elder Scrolls Blades, a game for mobile devices that seeks to be a "pure" Elder Scrolls experience. No other details about the game have been provided apart from a brief overview. You can watch the teaser below.

----------

